# Holden Pants



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

They fit like a pair of jeans. They wont hug your thighs but they are fairly slim


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Exactly. They're definitely not the baggy style like most snowboard pants are, but at the same time, they're not like skinny jeans or Joe Sextons pants by any means. They're slimmer, and loosely take the form of your legs. Not tight, not baggy. Like bakesale said, the fit is like a pair of your average jeans


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

In all seriousness, they fit like my Bullhead jeans.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

northfield 3l's 

one of if not the skinniest they make..


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Holden Outerwear

This, if you havent already looked here, should give you some idea. It's sweet that they actually show people wearing and moving in them unlike some pictures of outerwear which can be completely deceiving. 

Plus one pair comes with a dog!lol


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, but i'm looking for which pairs of holdens are baggiest and which are tightest


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't call any of these baggy. They're on the longer side but none i'd ever say are baggy like Special Blend or 686


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

baggiest is vaughn cargo im pretty sure.
slimmest is ward, maurice, or northfield. i think the ward and northfield are almost the same cut, which is like a deep boot but, the maurice are more like straight leg but then come out slightly to fit the boots..


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Here are mine, the Maurice Pant


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

ok thank you. Now for the size. I'm about 5'7" and 130 pounds


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Small or womens medium


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Holdens are sweet. I'm gonna pick up my first pair if I find a decent deal this summer.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

you will not be dissapointed with holden, they make solid shit. my northfields are the better then i could of imagined when i bought them. ive said it before but they are pretty thin, but with a "under armour" thin-type base layer they will keep you 100% warm in at least -10 winchill below which is the lowest i wore them in, and in the spring they will still be fine because of the breathability of C_change


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Yup. Hate the baggy gangsta shit. I know I'll like the Holdens. They look quality.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

But I thought Bubba Rubb lived for the Woo Woo!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

^ Heh...don't get it twisted son! Ima still attach whistle tips to ma Holdens, just like the rest of my gear! 


Anyways, funny I saw this thread yesterday, cuz I just picked up a pair of gray Vaughn cargos on brociety, no less than 5 minutes ago. $90. Woo Woo! Went with the mediums. The waist should be fine, just hope they're not extra long.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bubb_rubb said:


> ^ Heh...don't get it twisted son! Ima still attach whistle tips to ma Holdens, just like the rest of my gear!
> 
> 
> Anyways, funny I saw this thread yesterday, cuz I just picked up a pair of gray Vaughn cargos on brociety, no less than 5 minutes ago. $90. Woo Woo! Went with the mediums. The waist should be fine, just hope they're not extra long.


what you know about that woo wooo.


my pick is of mediums, im sure the length is the same. im 5'7 and they are long on me. 5'9ish and they would be perfect.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'm right around 5'9 without boots and 'bout 155, so it sounds like it shouldn't be too bad. A little sag or creases around the boot ain't no thang for bubb rubb. I be keepin it steezy no matter what. I know the advertised 28-30 waist on the smalls would have been pushing it though. Don't wanna be too restricted out there. Besides, the extra room will work well when I'm showin the betties the goods with my deep lunges and morning stretches in front of the chalet...


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

The whole point is to have them fit very well. I'm 5'11" and 185, I bought the Medium and they fit perfect, my guess is that they'll be too big on you for what theyre supposed to be


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

vaughns are prob the baggiest so your not going to get that real holden look but just check em out when they come in, who knows..


----------



## braden (Feb 5, 2009)

is like everyone moving to tighter fit pants on the hill?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

YouTube - Snowboarding isn't Gangsta: A Video Essay


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

braden said:


> is like everyone moving to tighter fit pants on the hill?


only the cool kids who can afford $300 Holden pants.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

bakesale said:


> The whole point is to have them fit very well. I'm 5'11" and 185, I bought the Medium and they fit perfect, my guess is that they'll be too big on you for what theyre supposed to be



I think you're right, but all I know is I have a couple of pairs of 30 jeans and they're pretty tight and uncomfortable around the waist. If the 28-30 Holdens were anything like that I would pop the button trying to tighten my bindings.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

bubb_rubb said:


> I think you're right, but all I know is I have a couple of pairs of 30 jeans and they're pretty tight and uncomfortable around the waist. If the 28-30 Holdens were anything like that I would pop the button trying to tighten my bindings.


What brand are the jeans? Different brand jeans have different fits. For Levi's 511 i'm a 34, for Nudies im a 32, Dior i'm 50(euro)

The best way to go is to measure your waist and go from there. The Mediums will probably be a bit loose but you can use the side tabs to bring the waist in and use a belt if needed. I'm just sayin that if you are after a slim fit the Medium won't be a slim fit on you


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I will have to see how big I am around Christmas time. If I'm around 5'9" and a little more beefy then I'll go medium.


----------



## braden (Feb 5, 2009)

christmas?? dude you should get them now, everything is on sale man


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i got my holdens for xmas. 150 shipped of ebay for brand new 09 Holden 3Ls retail 370$..lol the guy is always selling holden stuff on ebay and has other sizes not listed so you could look around and see on there..


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Im 15 so Christmas is a better time cause i dont have much money. Besides its likely that i could grow a lot this summer


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Bakesale...FWIW I'm referring to Diesel jeans.


Anyways, I got the pants from Brociety last week. They're dooooppppeeee. Basically, they fit like I thought. I'm probably in between sizes. Without boots on, they're pretty long and goofy looking, but once I put my chunky boots on, they look alot better. There's a little play in the waist but that's okay because I didn't want to get stuck with them being too tight. At some point, I'd like to try the smalls on and see about the waist, but my shop was sold out last I checked so I'll do it another time. If I had to do it over again, I would do the same thing and get the mediums. They're a little bigger, but not super baggy. My camera battery is pooched right now, so I'll charge it up and get a couple pics up in the next few days.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

How do the burton ronin rockets compare to to the different holden pants? I just picked some up in small for $54


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

they are skin tight


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks. Wow that's a killer deal. Sierra has such great prices right now.


----------

